
Airbnb Cozies Up To Facebook To Help You Feel More At Home When Away From Home - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/airbnb-social-connections/
======
patrickod
Just the other day I joined Airbnb in the hopes of trying to find temporary
accommodation in the bay area and the first thing that hit me was the fact
that I knew no-one off the top of my head with past experience to whom I could
direct questions and the like. Then I noticed that there was a simple "X, Y
and 23 of your Facebook contacts like Airbnb" at the top of the page which
immediately helped the situation. Seeing this sort of integration go even
further is a very cool use of social networks. Kudos to the Airbnb team.

